# Christopher Lee - Heavy Metal Musician



## Mike (May 12, 2010)

I'm not sure what could possibly be more awesome than this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cTrC8tY-mto

For those who missed the news the first time:

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2010/jan/05/christopher-lee-symphonic-metal-album

That's right. Christopher Lee recorded an entire metal album. Let the world rejoice. 

Meanwhile, I'm off to the music store to get myself a copy.


----------

